# Cartier Love Bangle or  Juste Un Clou Bracelet



## toupeemoor (Oct 6, 2020)

If you are going to choose between a Cartier Love Bangle in pink gold and a Juste Un Clou bracelet in yellow gold, what would it be?


----------



## bailsquad (Oct 8, 2020)

For me I'll choose Cartier Love Bangle in pink gold


----------



## toupeemoor (Oct 9, 2020)

I love both, can't decide what to buy


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 9, 2020)

Neither. I don't like either sort of metal and don't wear bracelets.


----------



## lenchen (Oct 9, 2020)

toupeemoor said:


> I love both, can't decide what to buy


Juste un Clou bracelet in yellow gold.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Oct 11, 2020)

toupeemoor said:


> If you are going to choose between a Cartier Love Bangle in pink gold and a Juste Un Clou bracelet in yellow gold, what would it be?


Definitely Cartier Love Bangle Rose Gold.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 15, 2020)

toupeemoor said:


> I love both, can't decide what to buy



I know right?


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 15, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Neither. I don't like either sort of metal and don't wear bracelets.


That's alright.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 15, 2020)

lenchen said:


> Juste un Clou bracelet in yellow gold.


Good pick!


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 15, 2020)

HannahBlackwIb said:


> I would choose a Cartier bracelet, it looks much more beautiful.


Yeah I'm gravitating towards Cartier more. I feel like it's the right choice.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Nov 15, 2020)

HannahBlackwIb said:


> I would choose a Cartier bracelet, it looks much more beautiful.


I feel that it is a good choice to pick Cartier. I'm beginning to like it more than the other.


----------

